# In Our Darkest Hour - Grey Knight RP (Recruitment)



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*In Our Darkest Hour*










*”You must face the truth squarely and without flinching from duty. Our Enemies are mortal no longer. Mercy for such as they is a chimera, self-deception is its only ally. Dedicate this weapon, given unto your hand at the behest of the Emperor, to their destruction. Regard its function as your only duty: you live only to bring cleansing fire. Take up your rod and staff, your armour and psycannon, and go forth.” – Attributed to Galbus Heer*

*+++ Excerpt from sealed record Sigma-Delta-Nine-Four-Seven +++*
*Security level: Indigo*
*+++ Content: Battle of Cophelus +++*
*+++ Transcribing begins:*
_Of our battles there can be no record. No planet will keep our banner waving to celebrate their liberation. There will be no parade in our honour. Our soldiers cannot have statues erected on the worlds they have saved to mark their bravery. We must perform our thankless task and rest assured in the knowledge that we have helped to save humanity from the taint beyond.

Such began the battle for Cophelus. Our Prognositcars had felt many omens surrounding this planet. Further scrying revealed that if this world fell, the system and then the whole sector would be ravaged by warp storms and the Enemy would gain another foot-hold. Furthermore, key resources would be denied to the Imperium. Such dire consequences could not be allowed to come to pass, and thus the 6th Brotherhood of Chapter 666 sailed forth with truth and silver to bring death to humanities greatest threat…_
*:Transcribing paused +++*

_It is one year after the Months of Shame. The Grey Knights have managed to replace some of their numbers lost in the infamous First War for Armageddon. Titans training halls have been a non-stop hive of activity, as have the forges. Both have been working to create new men and arms in order to defend against Humanity’s most insidious foe; Chaos. Nemesis Force Weapons and Aegis armour of fallen heroes have been repaired and Astartes who have served an unknowing Imperium all their lives have been buried in the secret burial halls on Titan. 

Yet, this infamous chapter of daemonhunters cannot afford to rest, for neither do their foes. The Dark Gods are tempting mortals and Astartes alike in order to sway them to their cause. One such root of temptation is the planet Corphelus. It is a thriving Hive World in the Segmentum Pacificus. But even the Imperium can only watch so many people, and in the depths of Hives it is easy for cults to the perverse powers of Chaos to spring up.

The governor of Corphelus believes his realm to be compliant and loyal. However, servants dedicated to the ruinous powers are insidious and have worked their way into the very command echelons of the world. The governors own right-hand man is dedicated to Slaanesh and is ready to sacrifice him to the Dark Prince as part of a ritual to summon tainted Chaos Space Marines and Daemons and engulf the planet and the system in a warp storm. Their plan is almost at fruition. The gate will be opened on Corphelus; that is inevitable.

However, the fall of the system is not. The Prognosticars of the Grey Knights have foreseen these events unfolding and have sent a full squad Grey Knights from the 6th Brotherhood to meet up with Inquisitor Gardon, who is far closer to Corphelus than the Knights of Titan are. You are amongst these brothers. You have been chosen by Brother-Captain Jairus. One of the Chapter’s sleek ships is sailing toward their next fight right now. It’s time for each of you to don your Aegis, grab your Nemesis Force weapons and push back the enemies of mankind. For the Glory of Terra!_​
Now for *DA RULZ*:
1. Post length should be around 300-600 words (with correct grammar and punctuation please).
2. At least one post per update. Usually that will be fine, but I’ll let you know if an update needs more. 
3. No God-modding. Grey Knights are pretty bad-ass, but I’ll give you indicators of how easy your foes are with the relevant updates.
4. No killing other players. Fairly simple, it wouldn’t be in character and wouldn’t make sense in the story.
5. Updates will be fortnightly. Most likely Mondays, but I’ll let you guys know if not. I also might extend it for real life of the players getting in the way or other such situations.
6. PM me or post in the recruitment thread if you won’t be able to post. If you don’t, you may well find that your character has some bad luck in future. Similarly, I will let you know if real life stops me updating in a timely manner.
7. Stay in character. Really important and really basic.

*Next up is the character sheet:*

Name: (Fairly obvious, but remember all Grey Knight names are “actually a fragment of magical lore that acts in perfect opposition to the true name of a particular Daemon, making even a Grey Knight's name a deadly weapon”)

Age: (Fairly obvious here, but I’m setting a minimum cap at 80 and a max cap at 200. Old enough to have experience, but not old enough to have advanced within the hierarchy of the chapter.)

Appearance: (This should include armour and physical appearance. If you want to separate the two that’s fine, but I’d like a description of noticeable things under the armour [scars, tattoos, etc] as well as the armour itself. Feel free to add purity seals and liturgy to your armour as this would be common for Grey Knights. As detailed as you can)

Personality: (Again, a good detailed description as this will define who you are and how you act. It’s also important because it helps me form updates and specific scenarios for you guys/gals. Probably should be your second longest section, tied with your appearance and second only to your history section.)

History: (Now, none of you will remember your life before joining the Chapter. However, I am making a call that says that you can include your trials to become a Grey Knight. Remember at that point you would have been assigned a number rather than a name. This should also include significant achievements and perhaps stories of brothers you have lost or things that have come to define you characters, or any daemonic nemesis’s you might have. I’ll leave the exact details up to your discretion. 

Also this should include any aspirations you have. Does your character want to become a techmarine? Or an apothecary? Or a Brotherhood Champion? Or even a Purifier or Paladin? Basically aspirations to anything that isn’t a basic Strike Squad marine is fine, as well as noting any steps you have made towards that goal. However, just to state clearly, you will not be what your character aspires to be in this RP, although they might move closer to that goal.)

Psychic discipline: (This is should be a description of the psychic abilities which you manifest. These include: precognition, biomancy, telekinesis, pyromancy and defensive magic. This is not a description of the psychic powers you have, but where your psychic strengths lie)

Equipment: Aegis Power armour, Nemesis Force Weapon , Storm Bolter, Frag grenades, Krak grenades, Psyk-out grenades

For every 5 players, one may select a heavy weapon (Incinerator, Psycannon or Psilencer) which will replace both the Storm Bolter and Nemesis Force weapon. 

Any player can have either a Nemesis Force Sword, Halberd or Falcions. For every 5 players, one player may select a Nemesis Daemon Hammer or one player may select a Nemesis Warding Stave.

These will go on a first come first served basis for the first 5. After they have been taken, we wait there are 5 confirmed players, and then it’s first come first served until we reach 10 players. Hopefully that makes sense.

*On psychic powers:*
In my experience, giving players free reign can get out of control. So, my call is that the primary use of psychic powers will be through your force weapons. There will be other abilities which you use as determined by your character sheet, but I will direct the usage of these.

*On Nemesis Force Weapons:*
Each Nemesis Force weapon has attributes assigned to it.. They are:

+ Nemesis Force Sword: Provides an improved defence (although not as much as a Warding Stave) in combat whilst still retaining the killing edge of a blade.
+ Nemesis Force Halberd: Provides an extended reach allowing for you to get the first strike in more often than not.
+ Nemesis Force Falcions: Provides the ability to land more attacks or fight numerous foes more effectively, but has a diminished range compared to most weapons.
+ Nemesis Daemonhammer: Provides unparalleled strength, but at the cost of speed.
+ Nemesis Warding Stave: Provides the greatest protection, but is not as effective at piercing armour as other weapons.

Finally, you will have noticed that I haven’t specified who will be a Justicar. I will chose who will be the Justicar, so just write the characters you want and I’ll let you know once I have all the characters in.

I didn't change a lot from the original recruitment thread, but I felt it was best to start with a fresh thread. I'm looking for between 5 and 10 character so it's worth both my time and yours. I look forward to seeing your characters.

*Accepted Characters:*
1) Talerion Kybahr - Krymson86
2) Auril - HonourableMan
3) Mordred - revan4559
4) Galahad - Santaire
5) Ianus Evandrus - kyleripper (NPC'd until further notice)
6) Cato Marquand - Farseer Darvaleth (NPC'd until further notice)
7) Eriban - deathbringer
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Name: Talerion Kybahr

Age: 113

Appearance: Talerion is of just under average height for an Astartes at 7'2", his face could almost be described as classically handsome, save for the slight misproportions of features as a result of being an Astartes. His eyes are a fiery maelstrom of blue, barely concealing his disdain for the woes and Chaos of the universe. His hair, black as a raven's feathers is cut short on the sides while being slightly longer on the top and in the back. He bares a script tattoo on his right hand (his blade arm) that reads the entire Grey Knights War Cry, his left arm is covered in the script of The Canticle of Absolution along with the sigil of Malcador etched into the flesh on his wrist, just above his palm. His build is broad, even by Astartes standards and he casts an imposing shadow, especially with his oft unflinching, seemingly made of stone facial expressions. 

Talerion's armor is of course unpainted ceramite grey, though his shoulder plates each bare the litagies of prayers and ward against all the evils that Chaos can spew forth. His storm bolter has a purity seal stamped onto the top of its housing, as well as a prayer enscribed on the storm bolter itself, placed there by the tech adepts of the Brotherhood, to ensure the weapon fires true in the most dire of times. His chest plate has a ring of gold filagree spanning across its width in a gentle arc, just below the protective gorget. Similar filagree etchings can be found along the shoulder plates as well as on the greaves. His Nemesis Force Halberd has a single purity seal on it, given to him as a result of his efforts to repel, with his battle brothers a large scale incursion into the material world of Bloodletters of Khorne and for single handidly defeating a Herald of Khorne and sending the foul warp spawned beasts back into the immaterium.

Personality: Talerion is often quite serious, but he is actually rather well humored, often finding slight bits of amusement even in the most dire of circumstance. He can sometimes be perceived as hotheaded, but his temper is only ever directed at his enemies and the enemies of the Imperium, and only with the aid of proper liturgies so as to protect himself and his brothers from the taint of Chaos.

History: Talerion can only vaguely recall his days as a recruit. He remembers most clearly the feeling of accomplishment when being accepted as a full fledged Grey Knight into the service of the Imperium. As with all Grey Knights, Talerion was immediately placed into active duty, fighting alongside his brothers against Chaos followers and their demon masters. 

Though still relatively young, Talerion aspires to become a Brotherhood Champion, to become a beacon and inspiration for his fellow battle brothers. Likewise, he wishes to become a Champion so that his duty may be to safeguard the Brotherhood's Captain and ensure that the leadership of the Brotherhood is left intact even if it means his sacrifice in combat. His skill with his Nemesis Force Halberd has not gone completely unnoticed, as even his battle brothers and Captain have complimented and given their thanks for his skills with his weapon in the righteous service of the Emperor. Likewise Talerion has always taken any such praise with humility and does not allow himself to become too prideful, knowing that pride will lead to arrogance and arrogance could lead one astray to become victim to the foul machinations of Chaos. 

Talerion's loyalty to his Brotherhood and Chapter is, like his battle brothers, beyond reproach and he seeks only to serve the Emperor, ridding the universe of Chaos or giving his life in the process.

Psychic discipline: Defensive Magic

Equipment:
Aegis Power armour 
Nemesis Force Halberd (it looks more like a glaive to me,lol)
Storm Bolter
Frag grenades
Krak grenades
Psyk-out grenades


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Name: Auril
Age: 148

Appearance: Auril is, in both height and build, average (for an Astartes). He keeps his head shaven, tattooed as it is with warding prayers; his eyes are deep green, inquisitive and suspicious. An Imperial aquila is branded on the left side of his neck, matched on the other side by the hammer sigil of the Ordo Malleus. His sacred Aegis battle-plate is engraved with tiny, almost invisible scripture from head to foot, making it appear rather dull compared with the shining silver of many of Auril's battle-brethren. The armor is bedecked with many purity seals and prayer papyruses. His storm bolter's black casing is engraved with the gold-inlaid names of all its prior bearers, tracing back to its original forging in early M38. Auril's chosen Nemesis weapon is a sword, a long blade of unadorned iron and silver.

Personality: Auril is a taciturn fellow, normally silent and brooding. When called upon to speak, he chooses each word carefully, mulling them over before voicing them. In battle he is relatively calm, intoning prayers and litanies in a quiet voice as he slays. Focused, he rarely deviates from his goals, and never has he disobeyed an order nor broken an oath. 

History: Auril does not remember nor care about the arduous years during which he was transformed into one of the Emperor's angels; he believes that what he was does not matter, only what he is now. Thrust into an unforgiving galaxy of war immediately after his training and augmentation, Auril lived up to the harsh and brutal standards of the Grey Knights. Surviving for a century and a half as a Grey Knight is no mean feat; he attributes this to his unflagging faith in the Emperor and his training. Spending much of his time in the practice cages, Auril's obsession with combat training is a point of concern to his superiors- he is seen as single-minded. Despite this (or perhaps because of this), he has been spoken of as a possible candidate for the Chaplaincy, a position that he aspires to greatly. Only time will tell whether he will live long enough or be suitable.

Classified as a pyrokine, Auril brings the cleansing fire of the Emperor to His enemies with great zeal.

Equipment: Aegis armor, Nemesis sword, storm bolter, frag, krak, and psyk-out grenades.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Krymson86 said:


> Name: Talerion Kybahr
> 
> Age: 113
> 
> ...


Looking good. Accepted.



HonorableMan said:


> Name: Auril
> Age: 148
> 
> Appearance: Auril is, in both height and build, average (for an Astartes). He keeps his head shaven, tattooed as it is with warding prayers; his eyes are deep green, inquisitive and suspicious. An Imperial aquila is branded on the left side of his neck, matched on the other side by the hammer sigil of the Ordo Malleus. His sacred Aegis battle-plate is engraved with tiny, almost invisible scripture from head to foot, making it appear rather dull compared with the shining silver of many of Auril's battle-brethren. The armor is bedecked with many purity seals and prayer papyruses. His storm bolter's black casing is engraved with the gold-inlaid names of all its prior bearers, tracing back to its original forging in early M38. Auril's chosen Nemesis weapon is a sword, a long blade of unadorned iron and silver.
> ...


Likewise accepted.

Although, it wouldn't hurt when you get a chance for you to both expand your histories.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I shall start work on my character sheet later on tonight Deus, though it probably wont be finished until friday so just letting you know.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm nearly done my character, I should have it done in the next little while .


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Interesting... 

I'm a bit rusty but I might just toss a character up here and see what I can do again.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Foolish me to have given up hope! If you guys/girls want to put up some characters, we'd have the minimum required and we could get this show on the road


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Working on my character sheet now Deus. And would you go my the oh-so-kind favour of logging on Skype as i want to talk with you about it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Heres my character sheet Deus with the changes you asked for. Let me knoe via pm, message or skype if i need to change anything.

Name: Mordred

Age: 128 Years Old

Appearance: Remaining unpainted like all armour of the Grey Knights Chapter, Mordred’s armour is almost as knightly as you can get it with a high pointed gorget to protect his throat, with his shoulder plates bearing a higher rim along the top inscribed with wards against daemons and traitors with the bottom corners each bearing a purity seal. Mordred’s chestplate is rather plain compared to most of his battle brothers with only the Liber Daemonicus and a small downturned sword attached to the chestplate with the words ‘Vengeance’ inscribed along the blade. The rest of Mordred’s armour is unremarkable bearing no real sign of personalization other than inscribed litanies or wards against daemons with his vambraces bearing inscriptions and purity seals of strength and ‘true striking’, finally is the silver blue tabard that hands from Mordred’s waist which reach’s down to almost his feet.

Mordred stands at just over average height for an Astartes with a matching build that means he is muscled in all the right areas for one of the God-Emperors chosen save perhaps the muscles around his chest and arms are slightly larger and more defined from his preferred method of training and combat with his Nemesis Force Sword. Mordred’s facial features if he was still human would best be described as hawkish and slightly aristocratic high a pointed nose, high cheek bones and a slightly pointed chin and with eyes of almost silver blue but now he is among the Imperium’s finest the proportions are now larger due to being an Astartes. Mordred often wears his raven black shoulder length hair loose save for when preparing for battle where he then ties it into a small tight pony tail before placing on his helmet.

While being only having served in the Grey Knight’s for little over a century Mordred is still relatively unmarked by his service save perhaps for a thin slightly pink scar that runs from above his right eye diagonally down to just above the left side of his top lip making his face and near permanent sneer of distance which he directs to all traitors and daemons. The rest of his body is covered in the silver inked tattoo’s that form the Aegis with his fore arms bearing additional tattoo’s and liturgies to match those that are on his vambraces.

Personality: To call Mordred serious would not do him or the word any justice, he is serious to the point of being stubborn and utterly unyielding in any situation often scalding the younger Talerion when ever the younger Astartes find time to make any jokes or find any humor in a situation especially in battle though at times Mordred can be given to rare if not slightly understood morbid humor to do with their situation or remarking upon events of the past. To his battle brothers Mordred can always be counted on to be a focus point of seriousness and stubbornness that has served the squad well in battle time and time again through the ability to never give up and always forge a path towards the objective heedless of any dangers going on around him and it is said it is by pure luck this battle brother has remained as undamaged and unscarred as he is at the moment.

Such is Mordred’s distain for the enemies of the Imperium, especially Daemon’s and Traitors alike he has been known to often and willingly charge towards the leaders of such foes in order to take their heads for the God-Emperor and show their followers the result of challenging the Imperium, with Mordred’s preferred method of getting into range with his Force Sword ignoring his Stormbolter completely as where he can use the skills that make him perhaps one of the best, if not the best, swordsman in the squad though his skills can somewhat be placed down to his psychic abilities in the form of precognition that allow him to read the movements of his opponent and the flow of the battle.

History: Mordred seldom recalls the days of his trials or at the very least seldom talks of them even to his closest battle brothers within the squad. All he will often say is he remembers being referred to as no.#648 to which Mordred often says that it was likely his number in the batch of recruits taken. When Mordred passed his trials, become a full fledged member of the Grey Knights and was given the name Mordred he did not feel much other than a burning sense of duty to fight for the Emperor and the Imperium until his dying breath and to the best of his abilities for however long that may be.

Since becoming a full battle brother of the Grey Knight’s Mordred when not slaying Daemons and Traitors alike has spent almost all of his time training and honing his skills with his blade and his psychic abilities so that he can protect his brothers better by slaying and banishing the stronger foes of the Imperium. Mordred and other battle brothers have noticed that even in the opening members of particular fierce battles his swordsmanship is even better than it normally is as it seems his psychic abilities tend to be more towards precognition that allows him to see a few seconds ahead or particular moments in the battle which he subconsciously remembers and prepares himself for.

One such battle was during a purge of the chaos ship: Harbinger of Woe, fifty years into Mordred’s career when the combined strength of half of the Sixth Brotherhood and the Angels of Absolution decided it was time to put an end to the terror that was Argamond the Defiler, a Possessed Lord of the Black Legion. With the rest of the Brotherhood and the Angels of Absolution deploying via boarding pod, thunderhawk transport and teleportation to the rest of Argamond’s fleet it fell to Mordred and rest of squad Dothrac to teleport directly onto the command deck of the ‘Harbinger’ and bring the Emperors retribution to the Defiler. 

The moment Squad Dothrac re-entered the material universe Mordred was already moving like his rest of his battle brothers, Mordred drew his Nemesis Force Blade in his right hand while sending two blessed bolt rounds into the face plate of a Black Legion marine blowing out what was left of traitors skull through the back of his helmet before letting his Stormbolter fall silently as he grasped his blade in both hands and removed the right arm and both legs of another traitor before setting about the Emperors Holy Duty as the rest of squad Dothrac engaged with their Justicar heading straight towards the Defiler himself.

It was during the clash between his Justicar and the Defiler that Mordred saw the glimpse of the future that ended with the Justicar being slain as the Defiler’s accursed sword cleaved through his helmet. Not willing to allow such a future to come to pass Mordred was already moving towards the combatants as the blade fell with his own future of the blade cleaving through his own helmet being shown to himself. Heedless of danger to his own life Mordred shoved his Justicar out of the way receiving the blow meant for him instead but at the last moment jerking his head back so the blade’s tip left a bloody trail down his face giving him his scar.

With his Justicar out of harms way for now it was Mordred who proceeded to battle with the Defiler relying on his own swordsmanship and his ‘battle-sight’ to allow him to hold his own and eventually take the head of Argamond after a short by fierce and impressive display of swordsmanship with a back handed strike of his sword and as the traitors head left his neck Mordred did not stop to admire his handy work or even listen to the praise of his Justicar and Brothers for killing the Defiler he simply moved on to aiding his brothers in slaying all remaining traitors on the bridge.

While it has been noted that Mordred and Talerion have a similar role or calling within the squad and chapter itself, potentially being future Company or even Chapter Champions, Mordred’s sights remain firmly set upon the ranks of the Paladins, the greatest warriors and mightiest Daemon-Slayers of the entire chapter. As to become a paladin is to become a champion among champions and a warrior of the highest caliber who has proven himself to all those he calls his brothers.

Psychic Discipline: Precognition

Equipment: Aegis Power armour, Nemesis Force Sword , Storm Bolter, Frag grenades, Krak grenades, Psyk-out grenades


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I read this, forgot how awesome it was and then was reminded. Should expect a character from me within the week mate


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> Heres my character sheet Deus with the changes you asked for. Let me knoe via pm, message or skype if i need to change anything.
> 
> Name: Mordred
> 
> ...


Looking good revan, you're in. I've contacted HonourableMan and Krymson to let them know that this thing may finally get off the ground. kyleripper has a character in the works and I look forward to seeing your characters Santaire and Euphrati.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Galahad

Age: 130 Terran Standard Years

Appearance: Naturally, Galahad’s armour is unpainted as is the same with all his brother Grey Knights. Unlike many of his battle brothers however, his armour is extremely plain, bearing only one purity seal on the left pauldron in addition to the typical engravings of protective litanies and symbols. He carries the Liber Daemonicum on his chest plate in the only truly extravagant part of his armour. His armour appears more suited to a penitent than a skilled and deadly warrior, such is its apparent plainness. He carries a Nemesis Warding Stave almost as tall as he is and perfectly balanced so that he can move incredibly quickly with it, almost making up for the reduced combat effectiveness and enabling him to actually outfight many foes wielding a more efficient weapon such as a sword or axe. Across his chestplate is inscribed the ancient prayer _I am the Hammer_:

_I am the Hammer,
I am the edge of His Sword,
I am the tip of His Spear,
I am the mail about His Fist,
I am the flight of His Arrows,

I am the right hand of my Emperor,
I am the instrument of His will,
I am His Sword as He is my Armour,
I am His Wrath and He is my Zeal,
I am the Bane of His Foes and the Woes of the Treacherous,

Let us be His Shield,
Let us speak His Word as He fuels the Fire of Devotion,
Let us fight His Battles, as He fights the Battle at the end of time,
And let us join Him there, for Duty ends not in Death, 
In Vengeance be true, In Valour be Strong,

I am the Hammer,
I am the Sword,
I am the Spear,
I am the Shield,
I am the soldier at the End of Time._

Beneath the armour he is pale skinned and wiry for an Astartes, making him faster than most of his brothers. His features could best be described as noble of countenance, appearing to be carved from marble; this appearance has only been heightened by his ascension to the rank of Astartes, despite the affected proportions. His eyes are a deep green and his fair hair is kept cropped close to his skull. His skin is tattooed with wards matching those on his armour. Also decorating his body is the Canticle of Absolution, written in High Gothic. Despite his long years of service, Galahad’s body is completely unscarred unlike that of his brother Mordred.

Personality: Galahad would best be described as taciturn. However he is still more open than most of his squad members, being the most prepared to share his thoughts and feelings with his brothers even if that is not actually that impressive in terms of the openness of the rest of his squad. Indeed he still won’t speak a word of his trials, believing that some memories are better kept buried than left in the open where they can only cause pain and suffering. He is patient; understanding that eventually even the greatest of foes will make a mistake and that he must ensure he is alive to take advantage of it if he is to defeat them. To his brothers he is the voice of reason and control, matched against Mordred’s focus and stubbornness, Auril’s brooding and Talerion’s temper. This is only enhanced by his ability of telepathy, being able to hear thoughts - and, indeed, project them - makes it easy for him to keep the squad as closely knit a fighting unit as possible. Even for a Grey Knight, he is pure of heart and soul, his very presence being anathema to Daemons even when compared with his brothers. Perhaps it is for this reason that his main goal as a Grey Knight is to ascend to the ranks of the Purifier, to be one of those who stand as a shining light in the darkest fathoms of the Warp.

History: Some people say what you don’t know can’t hurt you. This is wrong. A more accurate phrase would likely be what you don’t remember can’t hurt you. What you do remember, on the other hand, can scar you for a lifetime. Galahad has apparently blocked his own memories of his trials for he cannot recall anything of them; his earliest memory is just after returning from them, when he was finally named. Unlike his brother Talerion who vaguely recalls them, Auril who doesn’t care and Mordred who - although he remembers them - seldom, if ever, speaks of them, Galahad actually remembers nothing.

As a Grey Knight he has spent most of his time off the battlefield training with his brother and friend, Mordred. Training against such an excellent swordsman has honed his skills with the Warding Stave he carries to a razor edge and his training with his full squad has helped improve his skill with his Telepathy, using it to help coordinate the squad when they are out of visual range and vox is disabled. He also developed the ability to influence the actions of others using his powers, creating small illusions. While these cannot trick psykers, they are more than effective against none-psykers.

An example of their effectiveness was the storming of the _Black Basilica_, a Chaos held Ramilies-class Starfort. While the leader of the heretics was a Daemon Prince of Khorne and the reason Grey Knights had been deployed; between Squad Dothrac and it was a horde of cultists and over a hundred Black Legion Chaos Space Marines

Upon leaving the ship, Dothrac was immediately set upon by a swarm that they, along with several other Grey Knights, gunned down in short order by disciplined volleys of bolter fire.

When Dothrac came upon an especially large group roaming the corridors alongside eight marines of the Black Legion, it turned out that illusions of running footsteps can spark a tide of bloodlust, the appearance of an aimed weapon in a fellow man’s hand can cause infighting and the appearance of a fallen marine can cause mass suicides among weak willed cultists. At the end of it only three of the marines were left standing and ten of the cultists, the rest of them having killed themselves off. Of the remainder, only one was still alert and unharmed and so he died first when Squad Dothrac descended on them.

The Daemon Prince, when faced with the righteous fury of the Grey Knights called upon one of its God’s greatest Daemons, a Bloodthirster.

The mighty creature killed several of the Grey Knights that tried to face it, slicing them with its axe, snapping them with its whip or simply crushing them with its hands or hooves.

While the Brotherhood Champion, two Purifiers and three Paladins faced the Daemon Prince, Squad Dothrac and their fellow strike squads were left to defeat the Bloodthirster. The squad truly worked in concert, with Galahad drawing its attention and fending off blows left and right with his Warding Stave, infuriating it with illusions that, while they didn’t affect it as such, riled it as Khorne’s hatred of psykers, and therefore the hatred of his servants, was unmatched.

While Galahad was fending off its attacks, Mordred, Talerion and Auril were striking devastating blows against it, along with the other strike squads while Galahad and one other Warding Stave wielder dodged and blocked every attack sent their way until it was finally brought down by the other Grey Knights and by the introduction of the men who had been fighting the Daemon Prince, minus two Paladins and a Purifier, joined.

Galahad has, for as long as he can remember, wanted to become a Purifier. To be pure and stand guard against the predations of Chaos wherever the Daemons surfaced.

Psychic Discipline: Telepathy

Wargear: Aegis Power armour, Nemesis Warding Stave, Storm Bolter, Frag grenades, Krak grenades, Psyk-out grenades


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Santaire said:


> Name: Galahad
> 
> Age: 130 Terran Standard Years
> 
> ...


I like it Santaire. Nice bit of variation. You're in!

I think Euphrati is working on a character and then we should be able to get this thing underway. Of course, anyone else is free to join before and for a bit after that!


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm nearly done my character, just having some trouble with the history XD. New years and a number of parties have also been cutting my ability to finish it, but I should have it done some time soon.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It's fine, you've still got time.

Just so everyone knows (and perhaps they will see this) Krymson has yet to respond to my PM. If I get no response by the time I'm ready to go, I will start it without him.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Finally nearly done, just one more Para and I should be done XD.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

*Ianus Evandrus*

Alright finally up and posted XD. Sorry for the double post lol, just finished this today. Might seem a bit weird with the final paragraph though.


Name: Ianus Evandrus

Age: 109 standard Terran years

Appearance: 
Ianus stands 7'1” tall, the average height for an Astartes Marine, and weighs close to 389lbs, just slightly under the average weight of what an Astartes is often thought to weigh close to. He has what would be considered to be an athletic built compared to other Astartes as Ianus prefers a more lean and agile build to allow him more fluid and flowing form of swordsmanship. When it comes to his physical and facial features, Ianus has a rather handsome face, that seems to match his pale white skin, which is more than likely due to the lack of actual sunlight through the huge city buildings that blocked out the sun, and many ships which he had resided aboard before being taken to fill the ranks of the Grey Knights, although it's often also attributed to the fact his skin is always covered and hidden from any sunlight due to his armour. Ianus's hair is blonde, which is often kept messy if not a bit curly due to his helmet which he wears quite often, although in truth it's why his hair is usually cut short to prevent such bad bedhead or helmet hair. His face is usually always seen with a smile or grin across, showing his white teeth which he takes great pride in taking care as way to show his purity. As for his eyes, they are a gentle green, that match the lush moon of his homeworld, that often give off an almost calming sense. Another facial feature is his rather odd colored facial hair that does not at all match his hair color, which is usually why he shaves when ever he gets the chance to. When it comes to scars and battle wounds... he has a wide array of scars and grievous injuries from the many battles fought during his service with the Grey Knights. Then there are the tattoo's itched into his flesh as is a normal custom for any who earn the title of Battle Brother within the Grey Knights.

Like any Grey Knight Battle-Brother Ianus had been awarded the unpainted grey ceramite Aegis Power armour. However upon his shoulder pauldrons are the acid-itched rites and prayers that give him added protection against his Daemon foes. His helm also seems to stand out some, as there is a large recently fixed scar that remains visible across and over the left eye and down to where the jaw, which was received during his most recent deployment. There are also a number of purity seals that decorate his armour, one which was placed upon the trim of his left shoulder for defence, another placed upon his right armour for the blessing of speed and agility in cutting down his unholy foes, and finally two upon his legs for speed. 

Personality: 
General- Ianus is well known for his rather kind hearted nature towards humanity and his fellow battle-brothers for whom he would gladly lay down his life for if the situation required it. His love for humanity stems from the belief of the love the Emperor of man has for those he protects and rules over. It also gives him some level of mental fortitude when fighting against the numerous Daemons that seem to spawn up every hour. When with his fellow battle-brothers he does his best to act friendly and remain talkative while building a number of close bonds with each brother to help fight and work together as a more effective team than normal. Of course there is also his psychic abilities which to him feel like a blessing, given to him by the Emperor himself, as it has always given him a number of paths. It's his belief that the Emperor had guided him through the 666 trials of the Grey Knights, and had given him the right to earn his place in the Chapter, who carry the holy genes of the Emperor within themselves. 

Combat- Like any Astartes of the Grey Knights Chapter, Ianus aspires to destroy all forms of Chaos, and the taint Daemons and the foul forces of the dark gods leave behind. Like many of his fellow Astartes, Ianus has used his own discipline to help give him an edge over those who make normal men fear, and even fellow Astartes would hesitate in front of. Due to his precognition abilities he has been able to avoid deadly and otherwise fatal blows by the skin of his teeth, before he makes his counter. To help hone his Psychic discipline he has chosen to focus his combat expertise around swordsmanship. Although the real reason for him choosing to combat his foes in CQC is the chance to strike down the foul Daemon spawns with his blade and fully ensure they remain dead. 

Hobbies- Ianus has a wide array of hobbies and interests, many of which revolve around daily prayer to the Emperor, and sparing matches with his brothers. However he also tends to enjoy reading, as he finds reading to be a nice time killer that actually allows him to train his brain during the slow days, or during warp travel. In truth he has no special hobbies, other than practising his sword play, and honing his psychic abilities to help him in future conflicts against the almost limitless hordes of Daemon spawns. 

History: 
The Trials-
Brutal and unrelenting hell... is all Ianus remembers from his training and the numerous trials he underwent during his rise to become a Grey Knight. Though his trials to join the ranks of the Grey Knights had pitted him against all forms of horrors no normal mortal should ever have to undergo, it had also given him a purpose, it gave him a new sense along with a stronger faith in the people his Emperor had protected. Through his trials he had gained the strength to see the many paths that had lead him to where he is today within the ranks of the Knights, and have allowed him to shield his brothers that would otherwise be dead if not without some guidance. One such example was during his trials where he had fought beside his fellow Neophytes in the 666 trials. During his trials he along with his friend were pitted against a number of enemies, and tasks that required them to survive in lands that would otherwise be considered hell by the locals. Very much like the training of the Ancients, but far more horrific. It was there that Ianus' abilities had come to him as though the Emperor himself had come from the golden throne on Terra to give him warnings, laying out a path for him to follow... however one day he was forced to leave behind his friend the moment he had taken the wrong path. Although it was actually his friend who had forced him to leave him, in the face of daemons. The wounded Ianus swore he would never leave another of his brothers again, and would hone his abilities to ensure he would never lead his brothers to the path of death. 

Battle-Brother-
After he made the vow to the Emperor, he devoted his life to study more, and hone his abilities in the blade and physic abilities. Time quickly flew by, and Ianus had survived the trials and had earned his right to join the ranks of the Grey Knights as a full battle-brother. No sooner had he gotten his wargear, he was assigned to a strike squad, which was lead by a rather interesting Justicar. Ianus would serve with this strike squad for close to a generation. During this time he had began to focus his time towards a new path, one that had been suggested by one of the very very few Chaplain's. After a number of years of service, Ianus' faith in the Emperor and humanity had shown he might have the abilities to one day take on either the duties of a Chaplain, or possibly be inducted into the ranks of the purifiers. However it was up to Ianus to chose his own fate, and as such he did his own thing, he began to study magical tomes in order to hone his Emperor blessed gifts, and protect humanity. During the times he had free time to train, he would not only hone his skills in combat but also use the time to study what magical tomes he could to gain further insight into how to destroy Daemons for good. With the help of his Justicar, and one of the Chapter Chaplain's and Librarians. 

During his 90th year however he and his strike squad came face to face with a greater Daemon, one that proved to be more of a draughting challenge than he and his fellow brothers had first realized. The battle had lasted close to a year. The strike Squad had a harder time fighting for the liberation of the planet from the greater Daemon and his forces, most of whom were traitor PDF forces that turned against the local population and their fellow PDF troops. However by the end of the year traitor forces were quickly destroyed along with their daemon support, leaving but a few and the greater daemon. The final battle proved to be the hardest fight for the Strike squad, more so when two of the squad had perished in battle, and another some time during the fight for the planet. However Ianus kept his thoughts focused upon killing the daemon. During the fight, Ianus was pitched into solo combat with the daemon, and another. His squad thought the worst, but their spirits were soon lifted the moment he returned to his brothers, his armour scarred and battered, but Ianus more or less unharmed save a few cuts a bruises from the battle. In truth Ianus had used his precognition during his battle and had managed to kill the daemon for good. Shortly after he and his squad helped save the local population and retake the planet, they returned to Titan where Ianus soon returned to his studies, acting in his usual joking and joyful way. 

Psychic discipline: precognition seems to be the main focus of Ianus, as it has always guided him through his trials, and even through many battlefields throughout the galaxy.

Equipment: 
-Aegis Power armour 
-Nemesis Force Sword, x1
-Storm Bolter, x1
-Frag grenades, x2
-Krak grenades, x2
-Psyk-out grenades, x2


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

kyleripper said:


> Alright finally up and posted XD. Sorry for the double post lol, just finished this today. Might seem a bit weird with the final paragraph though.
> 
> 
> Name: Ianus Evandrus
> ...


Sweet you're in. On a side note, I removed the number of grenades you have for the same reason that I don't have any number of ammunition rounds that and character carries. I'll let you know when you are running low/out of ammo/grenades, if that happens. Although, just as a general note, that doesn't mean you should spam them at every available opportunity.

Now, I've still had no response from Krymson so I'll be waiting for Euphrati's character to start this with a demi-squad of five. Thanks for waiting this long, and I hope your patience can hold out just a little longer.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

lol I'm okay with waiting a bit. University started for me so, I have the ability to wait on the action thread lol.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, so I will keep the recruitment open, but what do you guys think about starting this RP with just the four of you currently signed up (and not otherwise absent).

I'd need a little bit to re-jig my plan for the RP to fit with less players, but given that you guys have put a lot of effort into your characters and already waited quite a while, I'd rather not let it go to waste.

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd be down for it XD. Though that's only because I'm excited to start the RP. Either way I'm down for waiting and RPing now XD.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

I forgot to check back on this lol. Whoops! I'm (back) in!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm down.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for it Deus.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Go for it


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So a slight cock-up on my part. It managed to escape my knowledge that you had all responded to my question! Great that you are all still in this.

I am waiting on a response from Euphrati to see if she is still wanting to join or not. The action thread is written and ready to go and if I get no response from Euphrati I will put it up on Friday evening.

Just a few more days and we can get this started. Thanks for sticking with it and I look forward to RPing with you lot.

And just so this doesn't seem as slurpslurp as it sounds, here is youtube video I found funny. Enjoy:


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't wait- ought to be fun bringing the Emperor's light to His enemies.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly I received no reply from Euphrati. However, the action thread is now live!

Deadline for your updates is 31/1/2014


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Post is up and already I'm pumped to see what happens XD.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry for doubling here... but just wanting to know how everyone's doing? Near the deadline and I haven't seen very much activity XD. Just checking to see if everyone's still alive and kicking in a sense.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Santaire has already spoken to me about RL being crap so he'll have an update by Saturday. I'll have all your parts written so it's just adding Santaires in, so my update should be up the same day his is.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

And my post is up. Hope you like it


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The update is up and I hope you all like it :good:

Deadline for your updates is 16/1/2014.

Just so you guys know, I will usually post my update either the same day or the day after the deadline. However, if you all post before that deadline, I will do my best to get an update for you all ASAP. Also in this update, and indeed any update, if you feel the need to post more than once per update, feel free to. I don't think I made that clear before. 

Anyway, enough of my rambling...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Before I write my post I'd like to know if any of your characters actually are against Galahad being Justicar. The whole point of the character originally was as a peacemaker who could read the squad's emotions and therefore bind them together even tighter as a unit. Therefore if anyone had objections, I'd like to know in order to include such in my post


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Auril's cool with it.


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Ianus doesn't care XD. He's just happy seeing his brothers happy lol. So you can be sure he's fine with it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Er, HonorableMan? Mordred didn't actually speak for you to hear. He and Galahad spoke mind to mind. There is no way you could have heard without abilities directed towards Telepathy like Galahad


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahh. Well then- I feel rather silly... and fixed. My apologies.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys, hope my last post worked for everyone. Reven, just let me know if there's anything you need me to change with Talerion and Modred's sparring/dialogue.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Good job everyone with your updates. I'm at home from uni for the weekend and will be busy, but I have a 6 hours train ride to hopefully write you guys and update


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright everybody. Again, good job with getting your updates up before the deadline and they were all really good. My train was delayed by 90 minutes which was actually good because it meant I was able to finish the update. Hopefully you all enjoy it!

Deadline for your updates is 23/2/2014


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So the update has been edited to reflect Krymson's choice of action.

Also, while I'm here, two of you use your powers in some capacity. Throughout this RP I will be suggesting how you powers might manifest, similar to how I have done in this update, but I will not directly stating how you use your powers. You can use them sparingly or frequently, but how much you use them (especially over-use) will affect your character. I guess all I'm saying is continue to be sensible.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I will be working on my post when my eye is all sorted Dues so that wont be until saturday at the earliest as friday im going in for the op to have the infected part of my eye lid removed so saturday i should be able to see again properly so ill work on it then.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Well you've got two weeks, but thanks for letting me know. I hope you get better soon


----------



## kyleripper (Oct 25, 2013)

Will post later today, just have to sort out a couple things here today first lol.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Posted. We're moving at an awesome clip so far, hope my post works for everyone.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys would it be alright if I did a second post in response to Auril catching up to Talerion? Not sure how stringent you guys wanted to be on turns and order etc. HonorableMan, cool post btw.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as you include a pissed off Galahad reprimanding you and Auril for being blind idiots, charging in without your squad when there could be a ton of traitor marines and daemons onboard. You don't need to list all that, just mention the reprimand


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right guys, I'm going to extend the deadline to the 28/02/14. If you could try and get the updates done by then that would be great as I'd like to keep this going :good:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

My post will be up tonight along with Revan's hopefully.

Also Krymson, I'll be writing Galahad saying something different to that so if you can switch to what I've written once I've done so that would be great


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Santaire, no problem dude. I'll edit my post to reflect what you have Galahad say. Looking forward to both yours and Revans post.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, just so you guys know, my life for the next 3-5 days will be very hectic. I'll do my best to get an update for you tomorrow, but I make no promises.

That means @kyleripper you have a few days or so to get your update up.

On a side note, you guys have all written really good updates. Good job!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, sorry for the delay in the update. Hopefully you all enjoy it as it involves a bit of blood and killing :grin:

The deadline for the next update is: 14/3/2014


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, so I've got a response from most of you guys saying you're still in so I'll extend the deadline to 21/3/14.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

My post will be up tonight Deus, was working on it last night and just need to sort some things out over skype with Santaire with a conversation between him and Mordred.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Any idea where Ianus/KyleRipper is? MY update is super short since KR isn't around to really rp Ianus atm.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sadly, no. I have sent him several PMs but they havn't responded to any of them. I think I will simply NPC him for now. Cheers for getting your updates up, I'll give you an update ASAP


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about being so late. Had to deal with three (!) papers at school in the past week.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so you know, the update is in the works. Hopefully it'll be up by tomorrow or the day after, at which point I hope Heresy won't be all white and crap like it is now.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hopefully today lol


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, so the update is up. I would have written it yesterday, but I was really tired and just could not think of anything intelligent to write. Hopefully the fact that you basically get to kill a lot of people this update will be enough of an apology :grin:

The deadline for the next update is 11/4/14, although as per usual if you all update before then, I'll get my update done ASAP.

Also, a note on kyleripper's character: Since I haven't had any response from him and his last activity was in February, I'm guessing he is no longer part of this. So for now Ianus is essentially one of my NPCs and I'll speak and act for him. So, if you want to speak to him, PM me and we'll work out some dialog. Hopefully he'll come back, but if not, that's how I plan on working this development.

Hope you enjoy the update and I look forward to reading yours!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will be doing my post tomorrow Deus. Currently watching Desolation of Smaug and episode 1 of season 4 Game of Thrones.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Deus, I noticed the OP has a numbered list of characters and there appeared to be spaces - I'm not sure what stage you're at in the RP but if there's any room, I'd be eager to write up a sheet!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If you can write up a sheet, there's space for you!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Cato Marquand*

*+++ ACCESSING DATABASE +++*

++ Passcode: ******** ++

*+++ PASSCODE ACCEPTED +++*

++ Display Knight Dossier #126983 ++

*Name:* Cato Marquand

*Age:* 90 years [Terran standard]

*Appearance:* Cato towers over mortal men, just like any other Astartes. And just like any other Astartes, he is well-built and toned to the point of peak physical performance, his entire body muscle-bound and utterly deadly. Cato has short-cropped black hair, and dark brown eyes. His face looks like it has been carved from sheer rock, chiselled and solid, and fair-coloured. He doesn't have any significant scarring nor tattoos, believing the latter to be unnecessary decoration, and the former an honour yet to be bestowed. 

His grey power armour is adorned with protective scriptures, with a gold eagle sculpted into its chest-plate. His left shoulder pad bears a crossed blades motif, whilst his right is coloured fully black - a personal nod to something Cato remembers of his past.

*Personality:* Echoes of a denied future haunt Cato, whispers of memory that are never fully realised. As such he has been pushed into having a highly inquisitive mind, always questioning what is known and never ruling out the impossible. Such a trait would be beneficial in the militant arm of the Inquisition, and indeed trainers have praised Cato's diligence in the past: but sometimes his questioning goes too far. He always seeks new ways to defeat the Enemy more effectively, to save more human lives and push back the forces of Chaos, no matter where it takes him. This kind of thinking would put him in line with the Radicalist philosophy within the Inquisition, but as a marine doing his duty there is little room for him to act on this ideology. He will voice it, but always follows orders to the letter, keeping his personal feelings and the battlefield firmly separate.

This mindset outwardly manifests itself as a thoughtful man with strong convictions and values. He will readily give his opinion, perhaps too often, but knows when to put his thoughts aside and focus on the task at hand. Cato is gregarious, and tries to form strong bonds of brotherhood with his fellow warriors, beyond that of the simple pragmatist's feelings of duty and mutual respect toward one another. Occasionally something of a mischievous streak shines through, but never of a grave nature and never compromising the mission - at the end of the day, Cato knows his duty.

*History:* Cato remembers only mere fragments of his past. He feels some sort of affection for the Black Templars Chapter, but cannot explain why. He admires their conviction and purity of purpose, but at the same time disagrees with their rejection of the psyker and the myriad of other tools in Humanity's arsenal deemed "impure". He often ponders why he feels this affection, kinship even, given his only partial alignment with the Chapter's philosophy. If he knew the truth, the true paradox of his existence would reveal itself - and who knows where that could lead?

Cato, going by another, forgotten name, was born on Cephian IV, a world liberated long ago by the Black Templars. He came from a moderately prestigious family, who had found success in mining the ore-rich world for precious minerals. They had always offered them at discounted prices to any Imperial representative, and offered their most able scions to the Astartes for training. The family was deeply patriotic, and felt a special debt of gratitude to their Templar liberators. Hundreds of years later, when Cato was born, the origins of this gratitude were lost, but the feeling remained. Cato was immensely proud to be accepted for training, but when the day finally came to join the others in the transport to the Black Templar fleet which had come into orbit for recruits and supplies, Cato was whisked away by a mysterious figure - a Gatherer.

Cato took this particularly hard. He came from a planet which was almost fanatically devoted to the Black Templars and their ideology, yet now he had been identified as a psyker and was to join a Chapter which existed in legend, using all manner of arcane and sorcerous science to fight their foes. He did not share his fellow recruits' excitement and feeling of honour - he felt betrayed by his psychic genes, and spent many a night wishing he didn't have this curse. He progressed through the trials clinging resolutely to the Templar ideal, to cleanse the galaxy of traitors and heretics without stooping to their depraved level. He held onto this so hard that he forgot his own name before he forgot about Cephian IV, but in time even this faded. Slowly he became like the others, until the pool of others dwindled to but a few out of the millions who had arrived. He had succeeded, but his old identity was gone.

Whispers of it remained, however. He took the forename Cato out of preference, but could not understand why he chose Marquand as his surname - it was the name of the Emperor's Champion of the Black Templars who had liberated Cephian IV so many years ago, recorded in halls of honour on the planet but mentioned little elsewhere. He chose to forge shackles to his gauntlets, chaining his falchions to his wrists in the Black Templar fashion, without really understanding why. But his inquisitive mind, wondering why he felt this strange feeling toward the Chapter, drove him the other way. Instead of the Puritan ideal, he found himself thinking more and more as a Radical. This is the paradox - his past and present, both the same man, but an entirely different mind.

Once he became fully-initiated, Cato fought on a few smaller-scale skirmishes, mostly aboard starships. He has always fought with courage and resolute spirit, but nothing yet had truly tested him. He met a real challenge when battling a powerful daemon of Khorne, afterwards designated a Herald, in the tight corridors of a stricken Imperial mining cruiser which had drifted too close to a valuable asteroid colony. After duelling the creature for what felt like hours, Cato finally banished it with a wave of crushing telekinetic force, before finally succumbing to his injuries. The Catalepsean Node kicked in, and Cato fell into a state of highly volatile hibernation. The Apothecaries worked tirelessly on him until finally signs of recovery were shown, and his hibernation became stable.

Now, he has finally come to, aboard the _Holy Wrath_.

*Aspiration:* Whilst always striving to work his way higher in the ranks of the Grey Knights by showing true valour and bravery in battle, Cato's real desire is to be recognised for his inquisitive and open mind and be inducted into the Ordo Malleus proper as an Astartes-Inquisitor. He feels this would finally give him the freedom to pursue his own destiny, and apply his Radicalist ideology to protecting Mankind more effectively than he could as a mere Knight.

*Psychic Discipline:* Cato uses Telekinesis, a deadly combination with his preferred weaponry and fighting style as it allows him to control even what is beyond the reach of his falchions.

*Equipment:* Aegis Power Armour, a pair of Nemesis Force Falchions, Storm Bolter, Frag, Krak, and Psyk-out Grenades.

*+++ FILE ENDS +++*

++ Mark for transfer to Squad Dothrac ++

*+++ TRANSFER LOGGED +++*

++ Log out ++

*+++ SYSTEM OFFLINE +++*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Let me know what needs changing.  I added the part about being transferred to the squad to avoid immersion-breaking given I've not been there so far (so everybody doesn't have to suddenly "remember" Cato), and the hibernation explains why he wasn't fighting recently in the Action thread. 

Looking forward to getting stuck in!

EDIT: Post 1,666 - SPOOKY!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> *+++ ACCESSING DATABASE +++*
> 
> ++ Passcode: ******** ++
> 
> ...


Just to check, in your appearance you refer to Gaius, and everywhere else it's Cato. I don't mind if that was intentional, but if not they it would be great if you could edit it. 

Other than that, looks like a great character. Don't worry about immersion, I've got an idea or two of how to fit you in reasonably easily. I'll add Cato to the roster :victory:

And yes it is spooky!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doh, Gaius was a previous name but I decided I liked Cato more - edited the wrong name out!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet, so we're just waiting on HonorableMan and I can get to updating this _thang_!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hoping to get an update up by Sunday (preferably earlier).


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, I'll probably have a post in about an hour or two. Sorry, it's the last couple weeks of school and I'm pretty swamped.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

HonorableMan said:


> Alright, I'll probably have a post in about an hour or two. Sorry, it's the last couple weeks of school and I'm pretty swamped.


Don't worry buddy, we all have those time. In fact, I'm having one right now :laugh:


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, I finally finished the post, hit the post button.... and it didn't post, and lost it all. I'm sorry, but there is NO way i'm going to rewrite that tonight.... I'll give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

HonorableMan said:


> Well, I finally finished the post, hit the post button.... and it didn't post, and lost it all. I'm sorry, but there is NO way i'm going to rewrite that tonight.... I'll give it another try tomorrow.


That sucks  I'm starting work on the update as we speak. If you can re-write it by the time I'm done then great, if not then just post it along with the post for this update.

On the note of losing posts, I would advise everyone to type your posts out in Word/OpenOffice/some form of text document and then copy and paste it in. That way, even if the forum buggers up, you haven't lost anything.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just to set some context, I have my end of year exams for uni starting in 10 days, so my schedule is pretty manic at the moment. I will try to update ASAP, but I think the most likely time for it to arrive is Monday unfortunately.

Thanks for bearing with me!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck! RL comes first.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Update! Update! Get it while it's hot!

So, after much delay I finally had a couple of hours to give you guys an update. Hopefully you like it. The deadline for your updates is: 4/6/14.

However, I know it's exam time for a lot of people (myself included) so if I have to extend that deadline, that's fine. Although, a PM before hand to say so would be appreciated!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

For ease of reference, links to all characters! 

Talerion

Auril

Mordred

Galahad

Ianus

Cato


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will be working on my post later today Deus, so should have it up tonight sometime.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So exams are totally kicking my ass and I have had no time to write an update. Which is fortunate for some of you as I take it you haven't either.

I might be able to get one written tomorrow afternoon, but if not it won't appear until the 14th. If you could have something written by then (those of you who haven't posted yet). If you've already posted, feel free to post again, interact with Cato, etc.

Sorry about the delay, but sadly my uni exams take priority. The good news is after the 14th, it'll be summer and so there should be minimal delays on my end for a good few months


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem Deus, though i will remind you i want to get ToTEL done by sunday.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Would you like me to write my combat post and not wait for others Deus, or rather I speak to the squad first? I'd rather the second so I can RP with the others pre-fight, but if you're going to update I'll need to put in my combat.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If you like Darvaleth, PM me your combat. Hopefully the others will post and then you can post it, but if not then at least I know what you would like to do and will tailor the update accordingly.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double post. Just to let you folks know, Santaire has promised me a post ASAP, so I am allowing him a few days to get that together.

The official deadline is 17/5/14, the evening of which I will post the update.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Right folks, sorry about the triple post. The update is up. It's a bit shorter than the past ones just so everyone can catch up and to give you guys room to make your own decisions on how to proceed.

I am setting the next deadline for update as 27/5/14. It's about a week and a half, which I hope is enough time for everyone to be able to get a post up. Let me know if you are having trouble with that. Have a good rest of the weekend everybody!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

You've probably already seen my message in Totel Deus, i should have my post done by monday when i can find word / get it working.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm...so the deadline was yesterday and only 2 people posted. If you guys are having RL problems, let me know. Otherwise, especially with such a small group, I would ask if you all were interested in continuing.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im interested in continuing, I know that Santaire is currently in france as its half-term for him, Farseer and the others im not sure about i would say check when they last logged on.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm still interested in keeping this going. I'll try to get a post up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

We are still going. Just waiting on Santaire, and Farseer (although he's not been on in a while, so I'm dubious)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Wonderful! For your faithfulness you shall receive and update, either tonight or tomorrow depending on how long it takes to write


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Triple post here. Due to my update for "Tales of the Eighth Legion" taking longer than expected, you will have your update tomorrow night. I thank you for your patience.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome work on getting some posts up guys!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Latest update is live. Given peoples posting habits I'm giving a two week deadline (although if everyone posts before then then I will update before then).

So the next deadline for posts is 23/6/14.

As always, PM me if you have any questions or reasons you can't post.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, posted. Revan, let me know if you'd like me to change anything for Mordred and Talerion. Deus, likewise let me know if you'd like me to amend anything in my post. 

-Krym


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

hi deus, not sure how good this is or if it's what your looking for
it's what came to mind from my research
i'm happy to change if you are not happy with it
thanks

Name: Eriban

Age: 158

Appearance: Built like a brick and not much better looking, he is solidly built, average height yet a little broader across the chest. His black hair is cropped short above a square jaw, his skin pale and sallow, a block of ice providing a frame for sparkling blue eyes.

His armour was once gilded however is now plain and simple, like a monk he ensures it is unadorned as he strips his soul to it's base to deal with his conscience beneath. The daemon hammer too has been stripped of all gilding and is a bare black mass of jet black.

Personality: Though currently amid turmoil none can doubt his faith and loyalty to the emperor, with his question not of the emperor whom he worships unashamedly but of the beaurocrats that claims to do his will.

Normally he is a man happy in the service of the emperor,truly fulfilled by his life amongst the emperor's elite. A hard worker and loyal comrade he is neither quick to anger nor to council considered in his words and unflinching in his attachment to duty.

History: 
His teachers told him he would remember nothing of his past life. He only remembers the darkness.

In truth that is all he would remember. 

Born in the bowels of a black ship to two psykers slipping into madness he grew up in darkness, lived in darkness, became one with the darkness. 

And then he saw the light.

Praise to the emperor who brought him into the light.

It was not just the light of the sun, the warmth on his face, the light of the emperor, that pure beacon blazing through the tempestuous malstrom of the warp

Who could not fall to their knees before such beautiful light. 

It was that light that drew him through the trials, through agony and temptation he remained true and stoic yet that was where he peaked. As a warrior he is unexceptional amongst his compatriots. He is strong with sword and bolter yet he will never be amongst the elite swords or shots of the chapter. As a psyker too he is strong with a good grasp over many disciplines yet once again he does not stand out.

However when you are an astartes even the most average are heroes, yet Eriban's moment came in the months of shame when all moments were tainted.

As part of the 8th he was not part of Armaggedon's glorious sorrow but became part of a tit for tat war against their lupine brethren. His sense of shame and frustration built as the bloodshed spread across worlds and galaxies, the bitter taste building in his throat as he looked upon the charred corpses of civilians who had only heard the faintest whispers of armaggedon let alone seen it encased in flame.

Yet these orders came with the seal of the light and so they kept on even as the voices of the dissenters rose.

It was above Fenris as the sky boiled and ships burned to ash and astartes fought astartes that Eriban had his moment. He was upon the vessel of Inquistor Carrusi of the Ordo Malleus as they held Fenris to ransom. As wolves boarding torpedos breached their hull he was amongst them. His best moment in his chapter's worst. 

He slew with impunity and wolves burnt with a casual flick of his thoughts, crumpled at his swords caress and buckled under the rattle of his bolter. Even as the wolves rampaged through the ship maddened by feral indignation and his squad mates fell he did not buckle or break. Even as he retreated over the bodies of guardsman, retinue and his own brothers, he slew til he stood back to back with the inquisitor.

Bolters empty, blades blood sodden his sanity hanging onto the seal that stamped his orders even though his heart screamed and tears ran down his face to mingle with the wolf blood that soaked the floor.

Bjorn the fell handed called end to the slaughter yet neither Inquisitor nor grey knight felt relief, only sorrow as they looked upon the piles of corpses that surrounded them, the wolves looking upon them with barely disguised disgust.

Even as the 8th limped home bruised and depleted Eriban fell to silence, lost in reflection his nod wordless as Inquisitor Carussi requested his company upon his next mission until he could rebuild his retinue.

A tasty little daemonic possession took him to the segmentum pacificus and though the task was well beneath him it seemed Carussi understood his need to reflect and the path that put him on. As such they travelled together in silence as both reflected upon the months of shame their first words coming at their parting. Months of silence had provided them no answers yet comforting words provided them some fleeting solace.

Inquisitor Garden's call for aid had been answered yet the squad was reported to be under strength and brief contact with Brotherhood champion jarius was met with a request for Eriban to join them.

Eriban has met the request with vigour yet thoughts of his future are consumed by the conflict of his present. He longs only to do the emperor's work yet the seal that signed off mass slaughter of fellow loyal astartes haunts him still. Though silence is no longer his ally, there is a corner of his mind that is constantly cornered from his brothers and it is their that his thoughts so often lie.

Psychic discipline: Defensive Magic

Equipment: Aegis Power armour, Nemesis Daemonhammer, Storm Bolter, Frag grenades, Krak grenades, Psyk-out grenades


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I called him Brother-Captain Jairus, but he is in fact a Brotherhood Champion. Sorry about that confusion.

Other than that, your character looks good. I'll add you to the roster and you'll be included in the next update.

While I'm here, a general reminder to everyone that your updates are due this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So I tried to finish the update, but I'm a bit too tired. I'll do it in the morning, so expect it tomorrow (well, later today but you know what I mean).


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, the update is up. Hopefully you all will enjoy it and have plenty to discuss/think about. 

The deadline for updates is 9/7/14.

EDIT: I added a response to Mordred's out-burst. Please be sure to include that in your posts too. And here was me thinking this was going to be a more relaxed update.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright folks, the update is up. I would normally give you a date for updates to be in for at this point, but sadly I can't at the moment. I will be away from the 17th until the 31st in Poland and it is unlikely I will get any writing done. I might be able to, but I can't promise anything.

So, here's what I am going to do. If you guys can update ASAP I might be able to get another update in before I go away. If not I will update as soon as I am back (i.e. the 31st). Hope that's ok for you all.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

if either auriel or talerion fancy having a chat with eriban let me know. I think auriel given the justicar's comments could be an interesting beginning.

In general I think conversations flow better if done by im or pm rather than in thread. If your interested let me know, if not I'll put up a basic reaction post


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yea, i think some dialogue would be cool. Shoot me a pm with any ideas you had deathbringer


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm...about 3 weeks and only one post? Are people having RL problems or is this just the sign of this RP dying?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

It might be because you were on holiday that people thought they had more time, and then forgot. I can message Santaire, and Deathbringer over skype, the others you will need to check on but i know that Kry is part of ToTEL so he should of posted in Darkest.

Deus did you remove Yato's or Lucans gene-seed?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll message them, don't worry. It was just a generally post to get people's attention and find out where people were at. 

As for TotEL, it was Lucan's. I drugged Yanto at the end of the last update and in this one just left him on the floor once the melee started.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll let you know now to leave your current post open ended or change it, you would of been able to remove the one in his throat as its easier to get to but the moment you go for the one in his chest you would hear the hiss of an injector from Lucan's narthecarium that sends anti-seditives into him before he rams the saw-blade of it into the gap of your armour at your hip.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll PM you


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

Posted (finally). Sorry it's on the long side, but had a lot to get through.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

So this one's dead? I was wondering what happened to oyr grey knight rp lol


----------

